# Is your GSD vocal?



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tell me about how vocal your GSD can be!*


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Does a one-legged duck swim in a circle? lol


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We tell people Max is a Wookie (from Star Wars, the original) as he sounds just like him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady thinks he is human 
it is hysterical!!! 
Loves to talk back too


----------



## socalgsd (Jul 29, 2008)

There are GSDs who _haven't_ created their own language??? 

Molly


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly's nickname is Chewy as in Chewbaca from Star Wars. She cracks me up with the noises that come out of her


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

That would be a big YES. Thor more so than Riggs though.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Buck talks all day long but his best (and longest) conversations take place at night when I turn off the lights to go to sleep. 

He'll go on for some time talking away.. and the animation that goes with it.... that boy cracks me up.









Guess even GSDs need that 'pillow talk' time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh yeah...she tells me all about ALL the time!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Riddick is a constant talker, his therapy people didn't know how GSD's talked, so they were really freaked out thinking they were hurting him when we first were there, I had to calm them down and let them know that it was just the GSD's language and way of talking to us, that they were not hurting him, lol.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

cash is a motor mouth. big time.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

does a bear







in the woods?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one that does ALL the time (Shadow) and one that rarely makes a peep (Duchess)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm's repertoir includes, but is not limited to:

1. Chewbacca-like, warble-y yodeling. 
2. Exasperated sighs. 
3. Deliberate hurricane-like, chest-y HARRUMPHS of disappointment. 
4. Garbled grumblings
5. Telephone obscene-call "breather" sounds. 
6. Hysterical chimp noises of eager enthusiasm. "Yuu! Yuu! Yuu!"
And the kicker:
7. The GSD "squeaky yawn" of anticipation: 
"Hyaaahh-EEEEEEEEE!!"


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

We have several Chewy's on the board! Very cool. 

Rugen is a chatter box! He can't do anything without narrating it. I can always tell what he’s up to by the “tone” in his voice.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We've got a bunch of loud mouths here too, Grace being an especially bad offender. She's got some SA and she used to scream like her toenails were being ripped out when we'd walk away from her in the car. She's better about it now but they've all still got a lot to say.

It's funny too because after a while, even though each dog is different, you start to know a GSD when you hear one. It's not as obvious as something like a Malamute and their distinctive woo woos and each of our dogs is uniquely identifiable but beyond that, it's like Shepherds have a certain sound. I've gone to the shelter and realized there was a German Shepherd there before I saw it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey only barks when someone is at the door or in the yard or whatever. So, maybe once or twice a day? In fact, she barks so infrequently we can't even teach her a speak command and we've tried numerous times!

Well, sometimes she play barks when John is rough housing with her but other than that, nothing!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucy makes a lot of various noises, but she also "talks" using her body. Her favorite thing is if I'm sitting there not, in her opinion, paying enough attention to her, she'll ask nicely with her voice and if I still don't respond the paw is on my lap








Then when I turn my attention to her she'll look up at me with those lovely expressive brown eyes and I know if she has to go out or is just looking for a game of chase and divebomb the sofa. If it's the maul the furniture game she gets VERY vocal.


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

She's always making noise of some kind....whining, growling, barking.


The best is when she's dreaming though, this kinda low whimper/barking thing......I bust out laughing every time


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGrimm's repertoir includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> 1. Chewbacca-like, warble-y yodeling.
> 2. Exasperated sighs.
> ...


Wow, that pretty much described Obie's language. I have never had an animal that huffs and puffs so much. He barks about once a month (usually for no good reason) but boy does he talk a lot!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

They each have their own level. 
Hexe for sure is the MOST vocal! Any excuse to you those vocals and she is! UGH!
Mace talks to me when he greets me after being let out of his crate. Like he is saying how glad he is to be out and wants to be with me. He leans on me and rubs up wanting to be pet all the while telling me what I need to hear.








Rex is in the middle of the two. Likes to announce his displeasure at being in the crate, talks to the helpers at the club, lets you know he wants to go outside NOW!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I usually am a very early riser and Hella loves to grumble and vocalize at anyone that thinks they can wake after us in the morning. 

Not to mention the typical taking when she realizes we are driving to or getting ready to take a walk off leash.

Oh yeah least not forget that she loves to talk before we go on to the working field no matter what type of practice we are doing. 

Funny is sshe has made my boxer a "talker" too. Boxers are normally a bit quieter!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't get Freyja to shut up. She's very determined in letting me know how she feels about EVERYTHING. LOL!


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

Both are very vocal, enough to wake the dead,


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

Bear used to talk all the time. Our vet told us he would be vocal when we first got him. He was always barking, whining, grunting, and making other noises to let us know what he wanted.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I've only heard Sigurd bark... 5 or so times. He doesn't seem to be too vocal, but it could be because he's only 9 1/2 weeks old!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan has a lot to say. Scares me that I understand her most of the time.

Otto, he needs to stop talking to the puppies on either side of us. The lot of them give me a headache.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Weber1bWe tell people Max is a Wookie (from Star Wars, the original) as he sounds just like him.


Max must be Siena's sibling... he he. We call her a wookie too, esp. when we are grooming her rear end and she wants to tell us all about it. How funny!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne is generally quiet, she'll bark if someone's at the door or outside the fence and occasionally she'll talk back.

Sir on the other hand is much more vocal, he'll bark for the same reasons as Cheyenne and then some. Kind of embarrassing in public when he'll just bark out of no where, making me and anyone else around jump.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Raven is addicted to barking - LOL! Diablo almost never makes a sound (wolves are hunters and generally are quiet) - when he does get vocal he "Harks" - a bark/howl.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

When we first got Jaxson a couple people commented that GSD are generally a vocal breed, and I'm glad I found this thread to confirm it! Jax will go on and on and on! "ruff ruff roooo...." "hmph!" and more! 

Is anyone elses GSD a "drama queen/king"? Jax will stub his toe and hold it up and cry and cry and whine and want you to fuss over him. (our old mutt [GSD/mix] never did that!). Maybe I should start a new thread for that...


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Paws, I cannot begin to tell you how many times I have rushed Raven to the vet believing she was in agony, only to find out that something minor had occured. The last time, my Diablo had stepped on her foot and she panted and paced and whined and wouldn't let him near her for a few days. Even the vet confirmed - she is a "Drama Queen Extraordinaire!" She does also have heightened anxiety with banging doors, thunderstorms, etc., so I think it's all tied in. Diablo never fusses about anything. LOL


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Geez, I feel out of the loop here...my two girls don't talk.

They do, however, howl and sing, but only when Mom and Dad start the song or when Dad plays a "wolfie" song on his computer.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG!!! I thought Jacoby was a freak! He talks, moans, grunts you name it!


----------

